# Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider, FreeCell, Memory Kindle Fire App - $1



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

March 15th, 2013 Update:

The new, improved version of the App is now out. For people who bought this earlier, the update is free. For everyone else, please take a look.

Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire, 4 Rivers, FreeCell Solitaire, Memory Solitaire is still just $1, and now offers -

1) Optimized for all 4 Kindle Fires.
2) HD Graphics for Kindle Fire HD and Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
3) Performance Improvements.
4) Buttons issue is fixed.
5) 2 NEw Games! FreeCell Solitaire and Memory Solitaire.

In Nook App Store this has 446 5-star reviews. Find out why. We'll offer you a 'no questions asked' refund if you don't like the app.

*******

Our Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire Kindle Fire App just got approved. It's on sale for $1 (normal price $4) - Please take a look.

The App is designed for 7" Tablets and optimized for Kindle Fire. Every feature/aspect is built for 7" tablets.

There are three Solitaire games included - Solitaire (Klondike), Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire. Here's the main page:



*******
Solitaire

Lots of features: Autosave, Infinite Hints, Infinite Undo.

It follows Windows Solitaire Rules & Scoring so you can compare with your Windows scores.

Customization - 10 backgrounds, 12 card back designs, 6 card front designs. There are even 2 large font card front designs.

You can choose between Draw 3 or Draw 1.

There are also 3 Trophies to be won.

*******
Mahjong Solitaire

Lots of features - Autosave, Infinite Hints, Infinite Undo.

There are 19 Levels (19 layouts).

Again, you can pick the look you prefer - 7 backgrounds, 3 tileset designs (traditional, flowers, fishes), 3 tile colors. Play with jade tiles like the Chinese Emperors did or choose normal colored tiles or white ones.

You can win stars and trophies.

*******
Spider Solitaire

Same features as Solitaire - Autosave, Infinite Hints, Infinite Undo.

There are 3 Difficulty Levels (1 Suit, 2 Suits, 4 Suits).

You can customize the look - 10 backgrounds, 12 card back designs, 7 card front designs. There are even special Spider themed card front designs and backgrounds.

*******

All three games have a How to Play section that explains the rules and scoring and how to play. Even if you've never played one or more of the games before you can easily pick them up.

Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire for Kindle Fire is $1 (down from $4 - launch sale).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As it's a Fire optimized app, here's a good place to let us know, yes.  And thanks!

In general, we'll ask you to follow the same rules as for book promos in the Bazaar -- just this one thread is allowed and you may not make back to back posts more frequently than 7 days.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

What is that "4 Rivers" thing on the far right side, another solitaire game that's coming soon? (I've never heard of 4 Rivers, but then again, I've never heard of probably 98% of the solitaire games out there....I stick with my tried and true Klondike and Pyramid for the most part.  )


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Ann, so if we had another app come out, then we'd add it to this post? Or could that have another post?

thanks for letting me know about the rules.

***********

Steph,

4 Rivers is a Japanese tile matching game played using Mahjong Tiles. It's also called Shisen-Sho (which is the Japanese name for the Scezhuan region of China).

You have to match identical tiles and they have to be connectable via a line with no more than two turns. Bascially, on the game board, draw a line from the first tile to the second matching tile (it can't be curved). If it has 2 or less turns - then it's a legal match. Else, it's not allowed. There's a How to Play section that explains how to play it.

4 Rivers is less complicated than Mahjong Solitaire and a bit more direct. It can be quite fun - especially beyond the easier levels. There's a time limit (also an easy mode to increase the time limit) and the higher levels with the time limit can be quite challenging.

The game is already present. We just don't mention it because it isn't as well known as the other three.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation! It just seemed odd, not mentioning it and making it sound like there are only 3 games, when it clearly looks like (and as you say, is) a 4th game on the screenshot.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

uh oh.... i sense another masive time waster of a game coming along! Why do i get so addicted to these simple little games


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Just bought it, thanks!!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought it also. Thanks!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

abhi said:


> ...
> 4 Rivers is a Japanese tile matching game played using Mahjong Tiles. It's also called Shisen-Sho (which is the Japanese name for the Scezhuan region of China).
> ...
> The game is already present. We just don't mention it because it isn't as well known as the other three.


I know this game as Shisen; it is one of DH's favorite solitaire games. My four favorite solitaire games in one app by 7 Dragons, source of my favorite active content on my K2. Of course I bought it!

Thanks!!!!!

Edited a few times to correct typing mistakes when posting from K2. Every time I see this post, I see another mistake.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just bought it and I don't know how to play any of these games.  I guess I'm just a sucker for pretty graphics and a professional presentation. The sale price didn't hurt either. 

I can't wait to try it out before bed tonight.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I got this yesterday and I'm impressed!!  I'll write a review in a couple of days.  I like being able to change the card designs and backs and the tiles.  It works smoothly and I like having the different "solitaire" choices all in one place.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Thanks wavesprite. A review would be really appreciated.

*******

Annalog, glad to know you like Shisen Sho. It's not fully polished yet so we don't mention it. Do let me know your suggestions for it.

*******

Steph H - we couldn't figure out a few problems with the Shuffle in Shisen Sho so didn't want to advertise it. Also didn't want to cut it just because the shuffle was adding (sometimes) too many similar tiles.

That's why it's in but not mentioned.

*******

Also, is anyone getting any problems with the button alignment?

We have 4 reviews talking about button misalignments but can't really reproduce it ourselves. We're doing some things to fix the issue but it would really help to get more data (and also to get an idea whether this is an issue only a few people are seeing or whether it affects everyone).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I did notice that shuffle in 4 Rivers was adding duplicate tiles. I have not played this version enough to have suggestions yet.

However I have not seen a button misalignment problem. I will start checking for that.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

abhi said:


> Also, is anyone getting any problems with the button alignment?


Not sure what this means exactly, but I'm having a hard time getting the buttons to respond after I touch them. I'm referring specifically to the in-game menu on the right-hand side. It seems I have to press the buttons inside that Menu > a certain way from a certain spot, with most of the button being a dead spot. I hope I'm making sense.

Otherwise, I really like this game so far. I'm still learning the ins and outs of the rules, but the tutorials you included are a big help.

Edit: I can replicate the issue when I "test drive" the game on Amazon's site. Basically, most of the button space for the options in the in-game Menu > are not clickable.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks on the heads up on this app - it may be the nicest solitaire/mahjong game I've seen on the Fire, and I've tried a few.

I do see a bit of the button alignment issue - seems I have to hit the buttons at the bottom right a bit "high" - if I hit the button icon itself, it activates the button below it.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I noticed the button alignment problem as well, but I had read in one of the reviews if you power off and then restart it takes care of it.  That's what I did and it's fine now.  It was like if you were in game and wanted to go to Options, and clicked it, Help would open up.....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Meemo - thank you for the kind words. I'll be sure to let my team know. We really did put a lot of effort and love into this app.

*******************

Wavesprite, Meemo, CS - We just finished testing an update that has a fix for the Buttons issue.

Now

1) Buttons should be more responsive.
2) There is more space between Buttons to make it easier to avoid accidental clicks.

**********************
If anyone is interested in what the problem was:

Kindle Fire has this 20 pixel status bar at the bottom of the screen. It pushes everything else up.

We'd done an adjustment for that so buttons would work. However, it seems that sometimes the adjustment is done automatically. So BOTH our adjustment and the automatic adjustment would happen and buttons would be off by 20 pixels.

It doesn't happen every time. Only sometimes. That's why restart fixes it for most people and also why only some people get it.

The new version fixes this. It isn't perfect but the buttons should be much easier to use now and also there is more space between buttons.

Also, if you happen to use an App Manager - then please don't start the app from the App Manager. Just exit App Manager and start App from Apps section of Kindle Fire or from carousel.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I can confirm too that a hard reboot does take care of the issue, but how can we get the newest version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Android app updates should get pushed to the Fire automatically if they've come from Amazon.  Occasionally, if permissions have changed, you'll get a notice so you can o.k. the update.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

CS, update is only submitted right now. Sorry I wasn't clearer.

Now, when Amazon approves the update, then the update will become available. Not sure when that will be. Hopefully within a few days.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for your help and patience regarding this issue.

An Update with Fix for the Buttons Alignment issue is now available. Please update the app on your Kindle Fire.

IMPORTANT NOTE: *To have buttons work best please start the App from either the Kindle Fire Home Page Carousel or from your Favorites section. You can add this app to your favorites by pressing and hold down on icon for 2 seconds on the Home Page and then tapping on 'Add to Favorites'*.

If you start App from the Apps section of the Kindle Fire then it misaligns the screen for some reason - so please start app from Home Page instead.

**************** How to Update - Method 1

1) On your Home Page turn on WiFi and then press the settings button at the top right (the little gear icon next to WiFi indicator and battery life indicator).

2) Tap on 'Sync'.

3) You'll get a notification (notifications are show on the top left of your home screen, there will be a number in a circle at the top left - indicating you have a notification). Tap on the notification.

4) You'll be shown a list of available updates. You can either tap on the update button for 'Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire' to update it or you can tap on the 'Update All' button to update all apps.

5) Now Solitaire, Mahjong Solitiare, Spider Solitaire buttons will work much better and there is also more space between them to avoid accidental clicks.

********************** How to Update - Method 2

You can also go to the Apps section of your Kindle Fire (on the home page tap on 'Apps' on the top right), on Apps Page tap on 'Store' on the top right, then press Menu in the status bar at the bottom, and in the Menu tap on 'App Updates'. That will also show you available updates. And then you can tap on 'Update' next to Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, and Spider Solitaire.

************************

Please Note: Buttons will be much better now.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

When I tried to do the update using both methods it said there were no apps to update.

Is there a way to determine if it has already updated?


don


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

dmcounts,

You can tell you have the latest version from the following:

1) When you click 'Menu' on any of the game screens, then there will be about a button height space between all buttons.

****************
Additionally, you might not need to do the update. It seems that the issue of misalignment happens when app is started from your Apps section.

If you add Solitaire App to your Favorites and start from there then it should work fine. To add app as favorite: On Main Page or on Apps Page press and hold on app icon for 2 seconds. In menu that comes up - tap on 'Add to Favorites'.

Then go to main page and go down to favorites section and tap on app to start.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Still no update for me.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

CS, the update worked for people on our team. I'm going to add a ticket at Amazon Kindle Fire App Support portal for why some people are still seeing V1.0 instead of V1.1.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

abhi said:


> CS, the update worked for people on our team. I'm going to add a ticket at Amazon Kindle Fire App Support portal for why some people are still seeing V1.0 instead of V1.1.


If we delete the app and then reinstall it from the cloud will we be getting the updated version?

don


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

dmcounts said:


> If we delete the app and then reinstall it from the cloud will we be getting the updated version?
> 
> don


Don, yesterday I deleted the app and reinstalled it on me Fire. It was still the older version with the 20 pixel offset problem. I then did a hard reboot so that I could use the game more easily.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

Sometimes Amazon is slow to update.

I am concerned about all the purchasers who are getting the version 1.0 instead of the latest.



don


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Cs, Don, Anna,

Amazon replied and said that latest version is available. I had page sometimes showing up V1.0 earlier but now it always shows V1.1. Could you please update now and check?

Easiest way to tell you have the new version - There is a lot more spacing between the buttons when you press 'Menu' for any of the games.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

abhi said:


> Cs, Don, Anna,
> 
> Amazon replied and said that latest version is available. I had page sometimes showing up V1.0 earlier but now it always shows V1.1. Could you please update now and check?
> 
> Easiest way to tell you have the new version - There is a lot more spacing between the buttons when you press 'Menu' for any of the games.


Under Settings, More, Apps and the "Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire" app it shows Version 1.1 now.

It apparently updated automatically today.

It is a lot better and seems more responsive.

Thanks, Great game.

don


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Abhi, it appears to have updated for me as well. The program had sometimes stopped with an error message when I was on menu screens. I will report if it does it again now that it is the newer version.

Thanks for the great game and the update.

Anna


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Automatically updated for me too. Works great now! Thank you so much for fixing this quickly and being so attentive to your customers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

New Update!

*****

Adding an update since we've sent out a new, much improved version of the App.

Solitaire, Mahjong Solitaire, Spider Solitaire, 4 Rivers, FreeCell Solitaire, Memory Solitaire is still just $1, but now has a lot of improvements -

1) Optimized for all 4 Kindle Fires.
2) HD Graphics for Kindle Fire HD and Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
3) Performance Improvements.
4) Buttons issue is fixed.
5) 2 New Games! FreeCell Solitaire and Memory Solitaire.

In Nook App Store this has 446 5-star reviews. Find out why. We'll offer you a 'no questions asked' refund if you don't like the app.


----------

